# Tecom to DSOA (Dubai Silicon Oasis Authority) visa transfer



## azizzoaib786 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Do anyone has experience of transferring visa to DSOA from Tecom. Both are free-zones.

I am currently having "Systems Engineer" designation which did not required attested degree in Tecom, will I require attested degree when I will transfer from Tecom to DSOA ?

And what is the transfer procedure ?

Regards,
Aziz


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

azizzoaib786 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Do anyone has experience of transferring visa to DSOA from Tecom. Both are free-zones.
> 
> ...


It is all done online and PRO/HR at new company should sort it for you


----------

